# Certainteed wallboard



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder If the they keep track of how many drywall contractors they've put out of business ? 


Sorry ! Just thinking out loud!! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Clyde Feels the same as I do!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

YES.... I just got home and I'm a little pissed!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The certainteed board we are getting seems decent enough. Different plant? I think I'm going to ask our supplier to stock our houses with regular board instead of lightweight though.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> YES.... I just got home and I'm a little pissed!


You still getting high shoulders?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> The certainteed board we are getting seems decent enough. Different plant? I think I'm going to ask our supplier to stock our houses with regular board instead of lightweight though.


You and the D/CS like you are a huge problem with the bad boards !

The pros care! The hacks /mexican runners don't give a flyin ****!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You still getting high shoulders?


YEAH! I haven't seen a decent piece of rock since 2007!!!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you doubling the Ceiling seams by hand? I have 3 seams on a main I am working on and there freaking really humped out. Of course its certainteed. I was wodering if you use a box and what setting would you use to doubleup a crowned seam.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> Are you doubling the Ceiling seams by hand? I have 3 seams on a main I am working on and there freaking really humped out. Of course its certainteed. I was wodering if you use a box and what setting would you use to doubleup a crowned seam.


I ran a 7 box over all those seams ceilings and walls . Then when I checked them with a 12 I nearly cried!  I had to hand bomb all the high shoulders during the skim coat. The top angles were a bitch!!!

Me and a D/C friend of mine hung this home ..65 years between us ! The hang had nothing to do with It!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that a 360 sander I see? I thought you were Mr. Handsponge job?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Is that a 360 sander I see? I thought you were Mr. Handsponge job?


I've had a 360 for 9 years .


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

How else would Moore keep his floors so clean.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

From a hangers perspective Certainteed has come a long way in a short time. As thefinisher asked - maybe different plants? A finisher we know swears Gold Bond is the best but we hangers hate that super compressed bevel and how lousy it cuts now. 
No one will buy USG anymore so we're seeing alot of Certainteed which is pretty new to our area in general.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> From a hangers perspective Certainteed has come a long way in a short time. As thefinisher asked - maybe different plants? A finisher we know swears Gold Bond is the best but we hangers hate that super compressed bevel and how lousy it cuts now.
> No one will buy USG anymore so we're seeing alot of Certainteed which is pretty new to our area in general.


 If you want the best rock try GP type X 54". Its has a small bevel, cuts easy, and the paper is nice and smooth.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> I ran a 7 box over all those seams ceilings and walls . Then when I checked them with a 12 I nearly cried!  I had to hand bomb all the high shoulders during the skim coat. The top angles were a bitch!!!
> 
> Me and a D/C friend of mine hung this home ..65 years between us ! The hang had nothing to do with It!


 i rechecked my seams today they werent that bad. i am guessing that due to the cold the tape swelled. I went ahead and hit them with my advance 20" floor scraper. . I think they should be alright. I got ta say though man theres some mud on those suckers. I have a brand new 7" tape tech box. What setting do I use? Do you use springs or no? I have 4 homes ready to tape so I was gonna try and bazooka all my seams then box them in . After that I will just hand finish. At least for now. I bought a set of allwall angle heads and they have been working pretty good but still havent tried them on sheets laying down.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

boco said:


> If you want the best rock try GP type X 54". Its has a small bevel, cuts easy, and the paper is nice and smooth.


I'm using GP on my current job and man does it cut nice. Bevels are good too.:thumbup:

I think Lafarge is the worst I've used.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

We finally got high shouldered rock here in colorado. Pabco 5/8" and 1/2" rock are both infected now! Splitting out joints is BS!! I thought this was an east coast problem, but now I feel your pain Moore!!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Had a meeting with a Lafarge rep about 2 weeks ago to discuss these problems. He seemed like a nice guy, with willingness to listen and offered very little in the way of excuses. He said that he would bring this to the attention of the higher ups. He also offered free finishing product for my next house, due to the inconvenience....but, I told him ( in a civilized manner ) Thanks but I'd rather just have materials that works as intended.

Plain and simple....If the product is bad, then we need to bitch ( like Moore ) about it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> We finally got high shouldered rock here in colorado. Pabco 5/8" and 1/2" rock are both infected now! Splitting out joints is BS!! I thought this was an east coast problem, but now I feel your pain Moore!!


Is that Pabco Flame Curb? I have a few hundred getting delivered tomorrow 8s 10s and 12s 5/8.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

RenoRob said:


> I'm using GP on my current job and man does it cut nice. Bevels are good too.:thumbup:
> 
> I think Lafarge is the worst I've used.


GP was my favorite in my last few years. It seemed like once USG went mega corporate their edge hardener was so hard it would strip out screws in 25 ga studs. I've never even seen the Certainteed board you guys talk about.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes Chris the 5/8" was flame curb but the 1/2" wasn't much better. This rock was stocked ten days ago. I hope you don't get the high shoulders. I know you're in the west, have you experienced any of the high shouldered board?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the GP 54" on ceilings for sure. I do them by hand and string second coat and final skim. Thats it. No doubling any seams or busting out butts extra wide. I think certainteed should try and make a smaller bevel and the shoulders would go away.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> Yes Chris the 5/8" was flame curb but the 1/2" wasn't much better. This rock was stocked ten days ago. I hope you don't get the high shoulders. I know you're in the west, have you experienced any of the high shouldered board?


 I have started to see Certainteed lw in some supply yards out of town, none locally. We have been using USG for some time now but have started using another supply again that carries Pabco. I never had a prob with it in the past but its been a while since we used any. I did take over a church project a while back that used Certainteed LW wall and ceiling board. Long story short the job was almost taped out when we took over. We pulled all the tape off , it came off so clean and easy I could have reused it and yes there were high shoulders. We had trouble with some long runs of NO COAT that required several coats and floats. That chit SUCKS


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

...


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> GP was my favorite in my last few years. It seemed like once USG went mega corporate their edge hardener was so hard it would strip out screws in 25 ga studs. I've never even seen the Certainteed board you guys talk about.


I just got a batch of GP 5/8" that was the worst I've ever seen. It had terribly high shoulders, but the icing on the cake is it has diagonal waves running a foot past the shoulder in areas.:furious:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Machine said:


> I just got a batch of GP 5/8" that was the worst I've ever seen. It had terribly high shoulders, but the icing on the cake is it has diagonal waves running a foot past the shoulder in areas.:furious:


I'd get the rep out there and make them pay the additional finish cost. That's a plant issue with somebody not paying attention.
I've had 100,000's of board feet with no issues.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I would also get a rep out there for that. Same thing here over 100k in last 6 months and no issues. Some boards to come to site broken from fork lift but I usually just send them back on the truck. I would like to see some pics


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The batch from a home I finished up 2 weeks ago .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I start hanging this one today ..160 boards . Not much luck with It In the past. These days It's a coin toss!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You and the D/CS like you are a huge problem with the bad boards !
> 
> The pros care! The hacks /mexican runners don't give a flyin ****!


That came out of left field! I didn't say anything out of the way for that. I usually grab a straight edge and check the board when it is hung in different areas of the house to see if the board is bad. Lately I haven't been seeing many high shoulders at all, that is why I said perhaps it is a different plant? BTW I got a lot of mexicans that do give a flying ****! All the hacks around here are white guys who are trying to undercut chit work. There hasn't been a white crew of finishers around here in a decade...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> That came out of left field! I didn't say anything out of the way for that. I usually grab a straight edge and check the board when it is hung in different areas of the house to see if the board is bad. Lately I haven't been seeing many high shoulders at all, that is why I said perhaps it is a different plant? BTW I got a lot of mexicans that do give a flying ****! All the hacks around here are white guys who are trying to undercut chit work. There hasn't been a white crew of finishers around here in a decade...


I was in a bad mood that day...There was no need to take It out on you!
I tried to delete that post But we cant do that anymore after 30 min.

Sorry TF..I should keep my trap shut at times. :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

We got three hours now, Moore, so if you can get your raging temper under control in less than that you can say anything you want!:jester::jester:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

mld said:


> We got three hours now, Moore, so if you can get your raging temper under control in less than that you can say anything you want!:jester::jester:


Something other than CertainTeed drywall is starting to suck too.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I was in a bad mood that day...There was no need to take It out on you!
> I tried to delete that post But we cant do that anymore after 30 min.
> 
> Sorry TF..I should keep my trap shut at times. :yes:


I know how you feel sometimes. I have days where I want to literally choke out some of these GC's lol. On a plus side to day I did get my finishers to use only 210 minute to tape with today. 325 sheet house almost completely taped minus spotting the screws in under 3 hours . Guess they didn't want the durabond setting up in the banjos! Should have plenty of time to put the bead on and spot screws today!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I start hanging this one today ..


Scratch that! Tomorrow... My hanging partner got tied up .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I know how you feel sometimes. I have days where I want to literally choke out some of these GC's lol. On a plus side to day I did get my finishers to use only 210 minute to tape with today. 325 sheet house almost completely taped minus spotting the screws in under 3 hours . Guess they didn't want the durabond setting up in the banjos! Should have plenty of time to put the bead on and spot screws today!!


Remember.....No where on that bag does It say 'fast drying' :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You had me a little nervous Mountain Man, all the Pabco I inspected today was good as gold. The dates on board was 11 23 13


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I was a bit worried today too.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Remember.....No where on that bag does It say 'fast drying' :whistling2:


Indeed that is a fact. Used some brown bag durabond 45 today. Forgot how awesome that stuff is. Rock hard in 45 minutes.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I was a bit worried today too.


 3/19/14 Damn . Is that stuff still warm?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> 3/19/14 Damn . Is that stuff still warm?


Been using the certainteed board for six or eight months now. The boards are always less than a month old when I get them.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Well at least its not sitting around in some damp warehouse. Usually when I see fresh rock like that I start up the dehumidifier for 3 days before I start taping. That and also tighten the screws by hand.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> Well at least its not sitting around in some damp warehouse. Usually when I see fresh rock like that I start up the dehumidifier for 3 days before I start taping. That and also tighten the screws by hand.


Ain't got time for that, moe has his hands full.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

butt joint 21'' [date on camera is mucked up]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Seam 24''


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Garbage!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah!!! I said It!!!! BUNCH of Hacks calling themselves 'Wallboard Manufactures ' PLEASE STOP!!!! Stick to the roofing and siding !!!


:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Got some ⅝on the last job that was atrocious. To make matters worse, it was a 'light orange peel' job. I HATE ORANGE PEEL! Almost as much as you hate certainteed.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Certainteed board looks good on our current job. Definitely wouldn't want to go back and fix 485 sheets lol. Told my supplier to stock our next house (420 sheets) with the same board.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys. Funny thing, few weeks ago i picked up a few 48s national. I had them on the back of the truck over the tail gate. It was around 8pm and i was going home for the day. I was stopped at a red light and the sun light was at a 90 angle to my truck. I looked in my rear view mirror and the sun light was almost at a 0 angle across the rock....and I saw it!!! Just as clear as day. it was so there it was casting a shadow!!! The big ass hump we call high shoulders.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cracker said:


> Hey guys. Funny thing, few weeks ago i picked up a few 48s national. I had them on the back of the truck over the tail gate. It was around 8pm and i was going home for the day. I was stopped at a red light and the sun light was at a 90 angle to my truck. I looked in my rear view mirror and the sun light was almost at a 0 angle across the rock....and I saw it!!! Just as clear as day. it was so there it was casting a shadow!!! The big ass hump we call high shoulders.


Yeah .But did ya check them out with a warped up t-square? :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol moore. T-square was straighter than your mintcrap.... uh craft knife...:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol moore. T-square was straighter than your mintcrap.... uh craft knife...:jester:


A straight edge!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol moore. T-square was straighter than your mintcrap.... uh craft knife...:jester:


NOT A straight edge! Damn grasshopper!!! Ain't you got a Daddy or Uncle that can teach you this simple chit????


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The Hatfields and the McCoys are at it again. You tell him Rick:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice old beat up t-square you got there lol. The t-square I used had a perfectly straight edge. BTW I checked it with the end of the T. ... you could always drive down here and check the board yourself if you don't believe me.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Love it when moore gets all chapped lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

For all I know that is a curved trowel and you got a nice bowed knife :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

:boxing::drink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Yeah!!! I said It!!!! BUNCH of Hacks calling themselves 'Wallboard Manufactures ' PLEASE STOP!!!! Stick to the roofing and siding !!!
> 
> 
> :yes:


You tell em chuck


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

gazman said:


> The Hatfields and the McCoys are at it again. You tell him Rick:yes:


I married a direct descendant of a McCoy  And yeah I mean _those_ McCoys.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> I married a direct descendant of a McCoy  And yeah I mean _those_ McCoys.


Is she still pissed off about that pig?:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a horrid board . It's trash ! It was from day one !



It still is! This is not an opinion !


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> It's a horrid board . It's trash ! It was from day one !
> 
> 
> 
> It still is! This is not an opinion !


Even Lafarge is better than Certaincrud


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Certainteed over factory trusses 2' on center. I am now officially a plasterer !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> For all I know that is a curved trowel and you got a nice bowed knife :whistling2:







Do you know what a curved trowel Is ?

It has a straighter /flatter edge than a warped up t square .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

That looks damn nice Moore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> That looks damn nice Moore.


No It don't ! It Looks like ASS! The garage ceiling was 5/8 s and was still a high shoulder mess ! The truss system helped in no way shape or form .. Iv'e worked on bad frames my whole life ,,but before Certainteed and the Lightweight boards It was never a real issue . I could make It right back then.... Now... with the trash ! I CAN'T !


But.. I guess I'm just being an Ass about It!

I need to realize there are ones out here that need to make their millions while I pick up my pennies !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Moore, I did get a few bad boards of regular certainteed the other day . The bevels didn't have any rock in them . You could wiggle the edges back and forth. Luckily it was only 2-3 sheets out of the couple thousand we stocked lately so I won't make too big a deal out of it. Other than that the certainteed regular that we are getting is still nice board :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> No It don't ! It Looks like ASS! The garage ceiling was 5/8 s and was still a high shoulder mess ! The truss system helped in no way shape or form .. Iv'e worked on bad frames my whole life ,,but before Certainteed and the Lightweight boards It was never a real issue . I could make It right back then.... Now... with the trash ! I CAN'T !
> 
> 
> But.. I guess I'm just being an Ass about It!
> ...


I think you're missing the point? How many others split a butt 4' and take a factory joint 16 to 20 inches to hide the high shoulders. You took lemons and made lemonade by doing the bst you could with a crappy products, so congratulations for that.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a tough, aggravating go to fix shoulder issues. I feel for you, but is looks great considering the fact.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's a tough, aggravating go to fix shoulder issues. I feel for you, but is looks great considering the fact.


This chit got old a long time ago !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I think you're missing the point? How many others split a butt 4' and take a factory joint 16 to 20 inches to hide the high shoulders. You took lemons and made lemonade by doing the bst you could with a crappy products, so congratulations for that.


Thank you Willy! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2Buck"s right . The L/W does have the surface of the moon kinda look!:whistling2: 


N/G L/W .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bump.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> 2Buck"s right . The L/W does have the surface of the moon kinda look!:whistling2:
> 
> 
> N/G L/W .


 that is a beautiful camera shot:thumbup:

Just wish I could find a sheet of drywall from ten years ago or something, to compare the two.

We may as well start up a thread called " whats fastest cheating way to get level 5 finish" Thats what were going to have to do soon,,, to finish over this crap.

Perfect picture,,,, saving it to my phone to show show potential customers what we have to deal with these days :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> 2Buck"s right . The L/W does have the surface of the moon kinda look!:whistling2:
> 
> 
> N/G L/W .


 
Maybe its 2bucks house ceiling, like he ran outta gas when he got home

Giant steps are what you take, walking on the Moon,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> that is a beautiful camera shot:thumbup:
> 
> Just wish I could find a sheet of drywall from ten years ago or something, to compare the two.
> 
> ...


The national L/W board from up North looks like that . The National L/W board i get south of me is as smooth as a baby's butt. Go figure !!


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

moore said:


> Clyde Feels the same as I do!


looks like u to


----------

